

12% of Hacker News job listings offer remote work - suitabletech
http://suitabletech.posterous.com/whos-hiring-remotely

======
tnuc
Less that 12% of Hacker News Jobs listings reply to emails when you apply for
any work.

------
vanni
This post would be even better with "remote" stats split into US-only and
worldwide.

